# Kits leaving nest box too soon?



## wendymac

Okay, this morning Kitty found one of Ruby's babies outside the nest box. So she tucked it back in. This afternoon I went down to feed the adults some romaine and watermelon and found one of Alfie's out. Then, late this evening, I went down for the nightly check and found the same one of Alfie's out. Looked in at Twila, and saw she had 5 out. The one was coming out faster than I could put it back in. It sort of runs/hops up the straw and flops down over the edge onto the cage floor. And quickly, too. LOL

Ruby's babies won't be 2 weeks old until Monday, Alfie's on Tuesday, and Twila's on Wednesday. Now that they're getting out (with no way back in) should I go ahead and just take the boxes out and make a nest for them in the corner of the cage? Or just keep putting them back in?


----------



## fantaysah

I have never had a litter but safety wise would it be best to take them out and make a nest? how far is the drop to the cage floor (possible injury height?) and is it wire with holes or a solid floor? Safety may be the biggest factor here... Hopefully someone will come along soon with some REAL experience lol.. would love to see your baby pics though


----------



## ZRabbits

Boy, got some active babies there Wendy. What are the Mom's feeding them? lol

As you know, I haven't experienced my first litter yet, but I would say, it's time to remove the next boxes and help build a comfy place in the corner for them. It's not like it's just one. They seem very active and ready to explore. 

You are going to have your hands full with this lot! Definitely would love to see pics of the little ones. 

K


----------



## Hill-Hutch

I think they'll be ok in you give them a little nest in the corner or where they can easily find it, just so they can hop in and stay warm!

When we had a surprise litter, 2 days after they started jumping out, momma started to get mad at the nest box, so we shredded up paper, took a tiny bit of the old nest, and made them a new one in the corner.

I'd love to see pictures of all 3 of your litters!


----------



## LindseyG

Some breeders on another forum say turn the nest box on its side so thry can get in and out of it. It prevents them seperating from their littermates for too long and getting chilled. Your babies are earlybirds because they recommend two weeks for tipping the nest box.


----------



## woahlookitsme

If weather permits them to be okay out of the nest box it will be okay if they get out sometimes but I would keep the nest box in. When it was colder we would tip the box over as soon as eyes started opening like Lindsey said if they just kept getting out. Its just important that they can see the box is there and use it if they get too cold. Once their eyes are open they can easily jump back in.

My mom will also leave the front of the nestbox free of any kind of bedding to not make it as easy to get out. That usually works. If its still cold out I highly recommend putting them back in and just keeping the nestbox in until there is no risk for chilled babies.


----------



## wendymac

They are definitely an active bunch! There are a couple that keep on eye on their mom. I put them back in, they hop over, then climb right out and go to her. LOL

I'm worried about just tipping them over, because (for whatever reason) when I tried that before the mother knocked the boxes over. I was just lucky none of the babies were under it at the time.

Adeline's babies are the only ones that haven't tried getting out. I think it's because it's a kitty litter pan with a snap-on rim/edge thingy. I don't think they can get over it.

I don't think they can get chilled now. The lows are only getting down to the upper 60s, with highs in the high 80s to low 90s. Even in the nest boxes they are all spread out due to overheating (I think).

Thanks, guys! I'll head back out later and make them all cozy nests to get in, on ground level. That way at least they can all cuddle, as opposed to just a few leaving the box with no way back in.


----------



## wendymac

Oh, forgot to mention, they all have their eyes open now. Which is what led to their exploring, I think.

I tried moving the bedding from the front of the boxes, but they just push it back over. Darn rabbits are causing more gray hairs than the kids have! lol


----------



## woahlookitsme

Chances are the ones who are getting out are the ones who will have their eyes open first. At least thats what I've always noticed with ours. My mom would also put a small brick or ledge in front of the box to help them be able to get back in. With only a few days before turning two weeks putting a nest in the corner wouldn't hurt


----------



## woahlookitsme

lol well then there ya go

Can't wait to see pics either. My tan litter is only a couple of days older than yours


----------



## RoyalLions18

I have litters do that in the summer. Once i had SIX day old babies popping out of the box. And it was because of the heat.


----------



## majorv

Ours usually don't try leaving the nestbox until their eyes are open, but we have had a few venture out before they can see. Sarah's right, when they start getting out of the nestbox they can't usually get back in very easily. I put a small brick in front of the nestbox that they could step on and that helped them get back in.


----------

